# pics of damaged skin?



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

I posted earlier about something wrong with my brandti's skin and so here are some pics to show you whats wrong with him. Ive added salt to the tank and raised the temp. I also have no light on in the tank. I only turned the light on to take pics of him.

Oh also if you notice on the red spot in the upper left corner youll see like a grayish colored part of his wound that I totally cannot identify. Can someone clue me into what the hell that gray stuff is? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

what is this stuff?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

another shot


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that looks like ammonia burns or something bro. You should add salt but you shouldnt raise the temp. I heard that raising the temp can increase the chance of getting a bacterial infection. Im not sure though. When did you get that brandti?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey sup kain. I got him from Ash last week. So far hes doing ok eating well and what not. He's eaten 2 shrimps and a couple feeders so far. Im hoping he'll pull through this.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks like an abrasion that got inflamed. Watch it closely... it might turn into an open ulcer. You do not need to raise the temp. If you want, swab the wound with betadine. If the sore starts to open up, treat with antibiotics. Keep up the water changes.

Is that gray spot moving? Does it look like a parasite? If it looks like a semi-transparent flat helmet with legs underneath, it's argulus (fish lice). It can also be some loose scales around the wound.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there any chance he was against the heater and burned his self?
Seeing your heater there in the picture seems to be at the right height and looks like a burn.
pete


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Sup guys. Thanks for the advice. Actually the burn isnt from the heater. He came to me from Ash with the skin damage. As for the gray spot no I dont think its fish lice because its far too big to be that. The spot is about the size of a pea.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Does anyone have any advice on how to heal him?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

salt, but i wouldnt bring up the temp.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Datman said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to heal him?





> It looks like an abrasion that got inflamed. Watch it closely... it might turn into an open ulcer. You do not need to raise the temp. If you want, swab the wound with betadine. If the sore starts to open up, treat with antibiotics. Keep up the water changes.


don h said to do this


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Datman said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any advice on how to heal him?
> ...


 I think he just wants more opinions... Good luck and hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes I was just wondering if there are any other tips on how to heal the sick. Even though DonH gave me good advice that doesnt mean that there are other people out there with other good tips on how to heal sick fish. Anyhow thanks DonH for your advice. Ill just keep up with the water changes and the salt treatment. So far I think he's healing it seems like the red area has begun to shrink which is good. Yay at least I wont lose 2 brandti in one day ugh.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm going to make a guess on this problem. I agree with DonH that ammonia may have been one of the contributors, however, Aeronomas might also be at work here. These are ulcerative bacterial infections, usually associated with stressed fish that were recently shipped. Or as is often the case, goldfish that were parasite infected and introduced to healthy fish. According to one study, it was not uncommon to find 1,000 or more Aeromonas hydrophilia per cubic centimeter of water. This was from a well managed aquarium. Also this infection strikes in conditions where poor water quality associated with nitrogenous waste or lack of proper aeration. General treatment would be to raise temp to 80F, water changes, a complete diet, shaded conditions and antibiotic treatment.

Again this is just a guess on my part based on the photo. I'm sure DonH can recomment suitable antibiotic products to treat. You want to do this quickly to avoid failure of the immune system otherwise the bacteria will spread throughout the entire body. And you know what that means.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If the wound is not getting better and you need to try antibiotics, make sure you use one that states that it treats for gram NEGATIVE bacterial infections. Most bacterial infections associated with the aquarium are gram negative (strains of Aeromonas and Pseudomonas). Maracyn II, Neomycin, Kanacyn are good choices. That being said, nitrifiers are also gram negative so antibiotics should be administered in a quarantine tank unless you want to re-cycle your tank.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank you for the awesome advice you two(hastatus and DonH). I think the sore or whatever it is is shrinking and he's slowly healing. Ive already raised the temp to around 81 and salt has been added to the tank. I also put a half treatment of melafix in there just to help turn the tides against the bacteria or whatever nasties are in there with him. Also, water changes have been in order. Thanks again for the kick ass advice!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Check it out Ive got pics to show that he's healing good. The first pic is when I started the treatment of raising the temp to around 82 and adding salt. The second pic is from 3 days later. You can already see the sore is shrinking and his fins are starting to grow back.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

compare to this shot i took today


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lookin good so far.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I noticed some kind of blemish on the anal fin. Check the rest of the fish for anything hanging or pimple like.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey Hastastus,
those are actually just blemishes on his fins. However, he does have one or two black dots that are little tiny bumps. They dont look like parasites or anything theyre just black bump dot things. What are those?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does it look like black ick? It could be black spot disease which is actually a parasite that requires birds as a host. There are meds that claim to treat for it, but if you give it time, it should clear right up (assuming you don't have any birds that ate an infected fish and pooped in the water).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nH Posted on Sep 30 2003, 03:36 PM
> Does it look like black ick? It could be black spot disease which is actually a parasite that requires birds as a host. There are meds that claim to treat for it, but if you give it time, it should clear right up (assuming you don't have any birds that ate an infected fish and pooped in the water).


 Agree, very common malady for wild caught fishes.


----------

